# newbie layout



## bradsmustangs (Dec 22, 2010)

I used X track Cad. It was free. There are a lot of gaps in the layout. I had the same problem with Anyrail on Lionel O27. Anyone have better results on RR-Track?? Sections seem to line up better in what I have seen of it.

Where do I need to block this layout? I plan on cutting the wires inside the switches and having an independent power source. I know I need to have a way to cut the power to the switches to disable the anit-derail so the motors will not burn out with cars sitting on top of them. Basically I need a lot of help in wiring the layout.


----------

